# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  PETICIJA - MATIČNE STANICE!!!

## zelimzivot

Poštovane,

molim vas da ovaj poziv za potpis peticije uvrstite na pravo mjesto na forumu!

Unaprijed hvala!

Humanitarna akcija ZELIM ZIVOT posvecena je zelji nase drage prijateljice Ane Rukavine da se u Republici Hrvatskoj unaprijedi postojeci HRVATSKI REGISTAR DONORA KOSTANE SRZI i IZGRADNJU BANKE MATICNIH STANICA.

Potpisite peticiju i podrzite akciju!!!

http://www.gopetition.com/online/10313.html

VISE INFORMACIJA NA:

www.zelimzivot.blog.hr

KONTAKT E-MAIL:

zelimzivot@yahoo.com

----------


## Hera

Pošto je netko već stavio link na post o pomoći Ani Rukavini, ja sam već potpisala, vjerujem da i drugi, pročitala sam blog, poslala mail s linkom na mnoštvo mail adresa i još svašta na tu temu.

Čitavo popodne čitam o toj temi, pretražujem...jer me zanima pohrana matičnih stanica iz pupčane vrpce, a koliko sam iz svega shvatila, postoji zeleno svjetlo za banku matičnih stanica, samo fali love. Vjerujem da bi sada pokretanje neke akcije za skupljanje love dalo rezultata (i o tome ima riječi na drugom postu).

Upravo sam završila pregledavanje stranica www.hull.hr i www.uoll.hr.

Jednostavno me šokiralo kad sam na stranicama foruma HULL-a vidjela da ima registriranih samo 41 korisnik i 178 postova :shock: A radi se o tako teškoj i nažalost rasprostranjenoj bolesti, znam i sama neke koji su se s time borili.

Da ne pišem na pp ili privatni mail, jer vjerujem da to zanima i druge, rado bih ovdje pročitala malo više o temi osnivanja banke matičnih stanica kod nas, kako se može pomoći, kad bi to osnivanje banke bilo otprilike moguće, da li je moguće da se stanice iz pupčane vrpce pohrane i prije toga negdje kod nas, kako...ima o tome više raznih postova na tu temu na raznim pdf-ima, čini mi se ipak da bi ovdje mogli dobiti informacija od nekog tko je aktivno uključen u tu tematiku.

----------


## loo

ja vec odlucila pohraniti i uopce mene zanima gdije ce to biti, jer pogledajte samo koliko kosta lijecenje (nedomi bog slicne situacije), a koliko bi se samo novaca moglo ustediti tom pohranom.
( ali ocito i u tome neko ima vlastite prste zarade pa im nije u interesu)

----------


## zelimzivot

Hvala na pomoći.

Ovo je kratki feedback:

U Hrvatskoj se pupkovina (u kojoj je najveći broj matičnih stanica) *BACA*, ukoliko netko iz uže obitelji (drugo dijete ili sl.) nije već bolestan.

To se događa zbog toga što nema mjesta gdje bi se to moglo POHRANJIVATI. Zbog toga je pod pojroviteljstvom HRVATSKE UDRUGE LEUKEMIJA I LIMFOMI pokrenuta akcija ŽELIM ŽIVOT.

Cilj je da se razvijei registar davatelja koštane srži i izgradi banka matičnih stanica.

Više o tome možete čitati na našem blogu www.zelimzivot.blog.hr

Hvala svima na pomoći.

----------


## zelimzivot

Dodatak: pohrana je moguća u Sloveniji i Austriji, što znači da tamo morate i roditi. Za sada. Borimo se da to promijenimo.

----------


## principessa

samo mali ispravak

adresa bloga je  http://zelimzivot.blog.hr

bez www.   jer vas inače usmjeri na naslovnu stanicu blog.hr-a

Pozdrav svima

----------


## principessa

podižem...

potpišite peticiju, to je najmanje što možete učiniti....  :Kiss:

----------


## Prihonja

Prije 3 i pol mjeseca sam rodila i bilo mi je muka što su bacili matične stanice. Potpisala sam peticiju čim sam vidjela ovaj topic. 
Nadam se da će odlazak Ane Rukavine jako odjeknuti u javnosti, bilo bi dobro i zbog ove peticije.

----------


## principessa

Ljudi, danas je koncert ŽELIM ŽIVOT!!!

Zovite na broj telefona 060 585  024
i podržite ovu akciju!

Svi možemo pridonijeti i jednim pozivom!

Sretno im bilo...  :Smile:

----------


## tweety

Suze su mi potekle kad je Anina prijateljica danas pričala kako ju je nakon dobrotvorne aukcije Ana nazvala u 6 ujutro i oduševljeno vikala  kako moraju napraviti koncert u svrhu prikupljanja sredstava za banku, tako da na Rebru bude što manje ćelavih glavica.  :Heart:  
 :Heart:   za Anin dobro duh.

I hajdmo navaliti na telefone

----------

